# Setting exposure for video...where's the meter?



## cayenne (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all,

Maybe I've missed it...but I can't find how to get the exposure meter to show for video, like I can for doing manual stills.

On M for stills, I can set my shutter speed, aperture, ISO....and then if I decide to change one of these, I can then look at the meter, and change one of the other parameters till the exposure meter registers correct.

I can't find a 'live' exposure meter for the video modes on live view....am I missing something here?

I know for cinema look...at 24fps...you want to go with 1/50 shutter speed...and you have aperture and ISO to play with. But how do you know what is properly exposed? I've just been playing with aperture and ISO till the light in the live view looked....well...'about right'.

Can someone help me where I've missed something here?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dont know about the 5d3 bit on my cameras you toggle the info button.

You also have to actively enable manual exposure in video mode.

I find ny screens set to mid brightness is a good visual start, a grey card to spot meter off helps.

Disable highlight tone priority also, affects linearity of effect of exposure adjustments.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Maybe I've missed it...but I can't find how to get the exposure meter to show for video, like I can for doing manual stills.
> 
> ...



You have to cycle with the info button to bring it up and you have to do that before starting recording.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 20, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Ok...I found the meter..but it did not move or anything.

I then pushed the "*" button...and voila...it was then moving dynamically....but I'm not sure what the * button does?

I've looked in the manual, under the video section...but didn't really explain very well.

Anyway, this was late last night when I discovered it...and will go home after work today, and try to work with this to understand what is going on here.

It did get the meter to moving, but there are two marks..one stays mostly stationary, and the other moves as I adjust parameters, or move the camera around to different lighting....

C


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 2, 2012)

Hitting the info button should cycle through the different screen overlays, one has audio levels and pretty much all the settings, another has the same + Histogram, same + audio levels, one is blank, and one has just the basic metering/shutter speed/ISO. But I dont think you should have to hit the * button, that's set AE Lock by default.


----------

